# New used saddles, what did I get?? lol



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

The saddles look very nice-I think you got a great buy!


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Thanks!*

I figured I couldn't go wrong at $25 each. Im really curious to know more about the stubben and the red ranger though.....even trusty google has let me down on this one. lol.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow! Great Buys!


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

Stubben is quite a well known saddle brand in Europe, high wuality models, long life. good leather. 
The black one seems to me like "Indian" saddle-cheap, low quality saddles, I don't say they can't fit any horse, but they have often trees broken or twisted, be careful. But good for breaking horses because if they damage it, you will be not that angry  The Stubben and the western saddles look really great.


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

shanoona said:


> Stubben is quite a well known saddle brand in Europe, high wuality models, long life. good leather.
> The black one seems to me like "Indian" saddle-cheap, low quality saddles, I don't say they can't fit any horse, but they have often trees broken or twisted, be careful. But good for breaking horses because if they damage it, you will be not that angry  The Stubben and the western saddles look really great.


Thanks! The black one is the only one I was able to figure out what model I had, its made by the Australian Stock Saddle company, not a cheapy cheap saddle but not something extraordinary. 

Thanks for mentioning the trees.....I checked them all, they are all in excellent condition, the only thing is that the billets on the stubben are a little stiff, I might be looking at replacing those. 

I had never heard the term Indian saddle.....off to google it lol


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

After doing some googling,I did find this info on Red Ranger on another forumI have a history of Red Ranger saddles!

"Mr. Dan Crates, from the very highly respected Dan Crates Saddlery in Chattanooga TN, was kind enough to answer an inquery from me about the Red Ranger Saddlery which was purported to also have been based in Chattenooga, TN. Here is his answer:


"Looks like I am that "Old Timer". I have been in saddle
manufacturing for about 55 years now. Red Ranger was the name of a smaller
saddle maker in Chattanooga, in the mid to late 1950s, owned by the same
family who owned then Chattanooga Saddlery, (which was renamed "Big Horn".
As I recall, the company was enjoined from using the name Red Ranger, by the
makers of the BB Gun, Red Rider" The Daisy Air rifle Company in Arkansas.
They changed the name to " Double R Saddlery". As I recall, they ceased
operation sometime is the 1960's. or perhaps the 70's. Hope this helps. The
original owner was a fellow named Red Hundley, who had married into the
family who started Big Horn. Hundley passed away in the early 2000's
Dan Crates"

As far as the Stubben-it looks much like one I had, until a couple of years ago. Great saddles. Except mine had the suede knee rolls. THe model, I believe is a VSS. The "clover" you are seeing is an older logo-mine had one there too. I have no real idea how old mine was, but I bought it used at least 15 years ago....and still sold it for $600. The size of yours is most likely why you got a good deal Yours is a very large seat size, and a narrow tree. (that is what the 30 is.) An unusual combination for sure.


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> After doing some googling,I did find this info on Red Ranger on another forumI have a history of Red Ranger saddles!
> 
> "Mr. Dan Crates, from the very highly respected Dan Crates Saddlery in Chattanooga TN, was kind enough to answer an inquery from me about the Red Ranger Saddlery which was purported to also have been based in Chattenooga, TN. Here is his answer:
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the information!!!! Super great!!!
Yes, it is a large seat but my sister is a freaking GIANT! 6'+...while I am a measly 5'7" lol. I was thinking the 30 would work with a TB type? She is looking into buying a horse at the moment, if it doesn't fit the horse then I will resell it at the same price if not more with no issues im sure. 
Thanks again for the info, good job *pats on the back*


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I know I used mine, which was a 31 or 31.5 on my TB years ago.....I have no idea what it will fit. You can't lose, for sure, and why would you not try and get more for it? I sure would! Shipping is the difficult part....buyer pays.


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

Actually, looking online with the stubben sizing it seems that 30 is a medium to medium wide? No one seems quite sure about the sizing. Looking at it and comparing it to the saddle im currently using it doesn't "look" that narrow?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

All I know is that mine was a medium, and it was a 31 or 31.5.


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> All I know is that mine was a medium, and it was a 31 or 31.5.


Haha, seeing as I didn't even know the model thats fair enough :wink:


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

My saddle is a 31, & it is a medium-wide (this was confirmed by Stubben). A 30 would be a medium. If you want more information on your Stubben saddle, you could try sending pictures to [email protected] He is extremely knowledgeable & responds very quickly!

Also, the term "VSS" would just mean that it is a saddle designed for jumping, it wouldn't be the model name  I wonder if it might be a Wotan?


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quixotic said:


> My saddle is a 31, & it is a medium-wide (this was confirmed by Stubben). A 30 would be a medium. If you want more information on your Stubben saddle, you could try sending pictures to [email protected] He is extremely knowledgeable & responds very quickly!
> 
> Also, the term "VSS" would just mean that it is a saddle designed for jumping, it wouldn't be the model name  I wonder if it might be a Wotan?



Well, thank you! Also, your horse is beautiful!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Quixotic said:


> Also, the term "VSS" would just mean that it is a saddle designed for jumping, it wouldn't be the model name  I wonder if it might be a Wotan?


It looks very similar to my wotan. OP you got a great deal! 
This is mine, my tree is a 31.5 which is a bit too wide for my TB


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rachel1786 said:


> It looks very similar to my wotan. OP you got a great deal!
> This is mine, my tree is a 31.5 which is a bit too wide for my TB


Oh wow, looks identical to this. Well, now I know! 
Thanks All!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

mnl764 said:


> Well, thank you! Also, your horse is beautiful!


Awh thank you!


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

The Stubben looks like an old Siegfried to me. If it is the older tree, 30 was a wide - 28 was a medium. Nowadays the old 30 is more like a decent medium to medium-wide.

$25 is an absolute bargain! Just bear in mind that because of the saddle's age the flocking will likely be well compacted and the seat rock hard (but Stubbens always are). If you're getting the girth straps replaced it might be worth the saddler stripping out the old flock and replacing it while the panel's off


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

if you contact stubben and give them the serial # they can tell you the model, year made, tree size, etc. 


Call us toll free:
1-800-550-1110
Write us:
Stübben North America
1018 Wounded Knee Lane
Troy, VA 22974

Call us toll free:
[email protected]


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

crimsonsky said:


> if you contact stubben and give them the serial # they can tell you the model, year made, tree size, etc.
> 
> 
> Call us toll free:
> ...


I will probably try this.....along some point in its life someone removed the stubben plate on the back and replaced it with a personalized gold plate. I am kind of curious to know if they send out replacement parts like that?
Thanks!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Stubbens measure their tree sizes differently, or so I've been told. My 31cm Courbette, for example, is considered a medium/medium-wide, while the same size in a Stubben is different.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Don't email Stubben through that info email address, email them through Buddy's address. I've never gotten a response to what I've sent to info.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Quixotic said:


> Don't email Stubben through that info email address, email them through Buddy's address. I've never gotten a response to what I've sent to info.


interesting. they've answered every question i've ever sent them within an hour (give or take a few minutes) during normal business hours. in fact i emailed them the other day about a saddle i was looking at buying, and eventually did buy, based on the great customer service i received.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Stubbens measure their tree sizes differently, or so I've been told. My 31cm Courbette, for example, is considered a medium/medium-wide, while the same size in a Stubben is different.


the 32cm stubben i have is considered a wide. :wink:


----------



## MissTwoPoint (Oct 21, 2009)

check out Horse Tack Review.com - Reviews of horse tack and rider supplies! idk if any of them are on there...but they give great insight as to what other people have spent on them etc.  like you said though...cant go wrong with a 25$ saddle though!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

crimsonsky said:


> interesting. they've answered every question i've ever sent them within an hour (give or take a few minutes) during normal business hours. in fact i emailed them the other day about a saddle i was looking at buying, and eventually did buy, based on the great customer service i received.


Weird! I'm not the only one I know who hasn't gotten a response...maybe they just like you better than me haha


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Quixotic said:


> Don't email Stubben through that info email address, email them through Buddy's address. I've never gotten a response to what I've sent to info.


Really? I've always gotten an answer. It may not have been right away, but it was within a couple of days. 

I do like to discuss things with Buddy though, because he's very friendly and knowledgeable. 

I have an older Siegfried, and Stubben NA has been nothing but helpful when I've had questions.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

yup - i even emailed them this morning as i had a bridle question and i got a response both time (i replied once for clarity haha) within an hour or so of my email. :wink:


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

crimsonsky said:


> interesting. they've answered every question i've ever sent them within an hour (give or take a few minutes) during normal business hours. in fact i emailed them the other day about a saddle i was looking at buying, and eventually did buy, based on the great customer service i received.


Oh! maybe mine could have gone to spam? I dont know lol. Im usually just lucky like that with these sorts of things.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Quixotic said:


> Don't email Stubben through that info email address, email them through Buddy's address. I've never gotten a response to what I've sent to info.


I had sent an e-mail through the stubben contact page and got no response so I tried to send one to buddy but twice I got delivery failure :-( Guess I'll try it through stubben's website again


----------

